# The puppies are here :)



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

My girl Mya started delivering her puppies at 5:30am this morning, we finished at 2:30pm. The grand total count is 13 :wacko: 8 males and 5 females.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Holy puppies! You and momma are going to have your hands full for sure.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Adorable- but 13? You're not going to have a social life for awhile LOL. Don't you have older pups, too?

Love the one on the bottom left with the pink face!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to wait three weeks and come sit in the middle of your floor and be mauled by puppies!!!!!

My boyfriend always talk about what our next dog will be breed wise... We can tell ourselves and everyone else what ever we want, but at the end of the day, we both know it will be another boxer


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Unbelievable!! Momma looks exhausted in that picture. You definitely have your hands full for the next 2 months. Give them all big kisses from everyone here!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful colors/coats!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Nothing sweeter than a big pile of puppies...:smile:

They really look adorable; best of luck with them!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We have 2 spring litters this year. One is currently 2 weeks old and then this group of 13 were born today. Sleep is not in my vocabulary and wont be for quite some time, lol. This is my very first grown from Raw litter and will be also be weaned onto Raw  I can't wait until they are mobile!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

OMG puppy pile! They are so cute and mom does look worn out. LOL Congrats momma wtg on delevering 13 healthy puppies!
Do you have homes for all of them already? Love all the colorful collars.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations of the babies - i am so glad mom is done and resting. hopefully you are catching a cat nap. They are lovely. how is mom doing?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy cow! That's a lot of puppies!!! So how many do you have total under your roof now with the 2 week old litter? I wanna come over to your house! LOL they are just precious, you must be proud!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Awww congrats...so much puppy love...gonna be a wild house


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Octobopup! 
Congratulations, I'm so happy for you that everything went so well without any problems.
I can just imagine in 4 weeks time what your house is going to be like. If you don't drink, then I'm quite sure you'll be driven to it by then!
Cute gorgeous little pups.
Do you have homes for them yet?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

They are sooooooooocute......

Do they have to take numbers to get in line to eat?


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Now that is puppy heaven. Though I couldn't imagine delivering 13 babies. The mom must be totally exhausted. Keep us posted with more pictures please.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

How adorable!! I cannot imagine having_ just_ 13 let alone the other litter too. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow 13! That is amazing. 

So as a breeder, is it a good thing to have so many? Do you end up profiting from a large litter? 

Why did you decide to breed boxers?

That is one amazing picture and I am sure mama is happy to have gotten them out LOL. Glad all are thriving. Congrats on the new litter. Awesome that you are doing raw.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Mom is doing well, had a little bit to eat and a huge drink  Puppies are broken into two groups and are rotated every hour. Yes all puppies were spoken for months ago even though we were not expecting this amount we do have overflow waiting lists just in case we have an extra puppy or two.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats on your healthy babies! You sure are gonna have your hands full, but I can't wait to see pictures of them as they grow up!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Wow 13! That is amazing.
> 
> So as a breeder, is it a good thing to have so many? Do you end up profiting from a large litter?
> 
> ...


It just so happened that this year our two girls came into heat at the same time. I am already busting my butt for one litter it isnt much more work for another. Our puppies are in our home, not a kennel or outbuilding. I have one litter in my second bedroom and this litter is in my dining room.

If you are doing things correctly such as investing in quality health tested lines (in our case importing from Europe), thoroughly health screening your dogs prior to breeding, paying stud fees, feeding a quality diet (in our case Raw and each mother is eating about 12-15lbs daily @ roughly $2 per lb) and the countless hours of work you put in cleaning, rotating, supplementing and general care of the litter then you arent making that much money. Then through in the costs of showing and look out, you are most likely losing money.

We breed for the love of the breed, not for financial gain. I have had a boxer since I was 16 yrs old. I found my very first one out on a back road with her litter mates at 5 weeks of age. They had gotten out of their "pen". If you want to call a baby playpen sitting in the backyard under a roof overhang a "pen". I didnt even think about breeding until I was looking for a 2nd boxer about 8 years ago. We went to several breeders referred to us by friends or ppl we had met walking about and these breeders terrified me. They were either huge commercial operations with 20 plus dogs sitting in crates or dogruns or they were is dirty disgusting run down homes. I am crazy about researching and drive my husband crazy. I educated myself on the issues faced within the breed and how to help eliminate those genetic issues. None of the breeders we were seeing in Ontario were health testing. Secondly, I fell in love with the European Boxer and was determined to get what a boxer is suppose to look like instead of what is currently in our show rings. It took me almost 2 years to get my 2nd dog and we have just gone from there, importing our last 3.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

A good breeder rarely breaks even. Even if you don't show much it is rarely going to make anything or much. I am lucky to have access to a couple of nice raw fed males with minimal puppy vaccs only for collies. The sheltie costs me a mint to breed as we go through Canada to a breeder there for her stud. I don't remember getting paid for my labor - LOL though I always pay my kids for their help. Good breeders ar e poor but love their babies and can tell you everything about them and at least their mom. So much more but the love is the most important. Anyone who raises 2 litters in their home instead of a kennel loves their dogs. We had a collie litter and a sheltie litter a month apart and around Thanksgiving - all our Christmas and NewYear's guests had to love dogs as they became puppy socializers.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations, the puppies are so adorable!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

holy canolie they sure are little dolls!! i wish you the very best of luck i can only imagine how tough its gonna be when they become mobile!!
good luck! and keep on posting pics when you can

lol just got a mental imagine of a bunch of pictures of the walls and floor and a puppy bum becuase youll be so exhuasted by week 3 youll think you are getting great shots of puppies!


----------

